# WHAT ARE MY CHANCES OF A ND ELK TAG ?



## trappermrd

I am thinking about applying for resident bull elk ND Tag. i am 50 years old this year. what are the chance of me getting a tag if i apply every year for next 12 years ? i would say at age 62 i will be to old to walk. do you think 12 yeras of points would be enough to at least have a chance to win a tag by the time i am 62 ? thanks. marty


----------



## fish-n-hunt82

It depends if you want a bull or a cow if u put in for a bull your chances ar pretty slim. But if you apply for a cow then you will have a better chance. last year they had left over cow tags in unit E3


----------



## trappermrd

i would put in for bull tags. so sounds like it would be tough even with 12 years of points if i start now. how many of you guys have more than 12 points for a bull tag ? marty


----------



## honkerslayr

btw it's not a point system, just because theres so few licenses.


----------



## honkerslayr

And it's just luck of the draw 5 years ago when I was fifteen I drew an any tag for E2,couldn't believe it,it's just luck.


----------



## HOBBES

You have 3 chances. Zero, Zilch, and None....just like everyone else if you are going after a bull tag. Chances are better if you apply for a cow. You could help me and many others out if you just don't apply at all. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Dak

Well, more if you apply than if you don't.


----------



## trappermrd

THANKS for info. i thought it was a poist syatem . it is just all luck. thanks. marty


----------



## Ande8183

I drew a bull tag for E3 after 10 years of applying. I have also heard of a lot of first timers being successful. Its all about the luck of the draw. Good luck.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I've been applying for the big three for 21 years now and have never drawn any of them. As was said before it's not a weighted lottery, therefore you do not get preference points. Simply the luck of the draw which I obviously have none!

I would wish you good luck but I simply can not! :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator

I've been putting in for elk, moose, & bighorn for better than 20 years.
Drew a moose tag in 1990, no joy on the others.

So being, your chances are not good at drawing any, but you can't draw at all unless you apply...


----------



## Troller1

Drew my bull tag in E-3 on the 4th year. No sheep or moose yet after 6 years. It can happen. Keep trying.


----------



## huntingdude16

Like others said, all luck. Some apply for 20 years and never get it, and people like me draw an any moose tag their third year. 

You can find out odds from previous years by e-mailing the G&F and asking for # of applicants per unit/number of tags. I determined my odds after the season was done that my odds were about 1:140 of drawing an Any moose tag.


----------



## joebobhunter4

if there are extra cow tags can you shoot one and have that not count against your once in a life time?

i drew a bighorn tag my 2nd year applying. so i got the hard one out of the way and hoping to have a good 60 years of applying to get the other 2!


----------



## huntingdude16

joebobhunter4 said:


> if there are extra cow tags can you shoot one and have that not count against your once in a life time?


No, it's still once in a lifetime.


----------



## undericeking

trappermrd said:


> I am thinking about applying for resident bull elk ND Tag. i am 50 years old this year. what are the chance of me getting a tag if i apply every year for next 12 years ? i would say at age 62 i will be to old to walk. do you think 12 yeras of points would be enough to at least have a chance to win a tag by the time i am 62 ? thanks. marty


Not this year, it's my year this year, I can feel it....


----------

